# my first rockwall



## Coastal-Kemp (Jul 27, 2011)

recently i've been seeing alot of people posting threads about rockwalls they have made and decided i'd have a go at making one. i've been working on it for about a week and its looking pretty good, when i get home this aftenoon ill post some pics.


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 27, 2011)

cant wait to see the pics,


----------



## Jewyy95 (Jul 27, 2011)

yea kempy, eshay adlay.

Post pics up when you leave my house ya beetrot


----------



## Coastal-Kemp (Jul 27, 2011)

i couldn't get any shots of the earlier stages as my camera is a bit of a dinosaur and wasn't working properly, but i got some shots here of the columns and one of the ledges being grouted (still working on the other ledges).


there's a couple of of the backboard but i'm not to sure about it, i think i might get a new piece and start the back again. 
this is the tank its going in. 



i still have a far bit to do, more shaping and grouting and probably a new backboard. so watch this thread for updates and pics of how its going


----------



## Jewyy95 (Jul 27, 2011)

hate copying my legs fag hahaha 
looks good but


----------



## Coastal-Kemp (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## Jewyy95 (Jul 27, 2011)

haha , ill come work on it with ya if ya want this weekend esh


----------



## Coastal-Kemp (Jul 27, 2011)

yeah sweet lass


----------



## Jewyy95 (Jul 27, 2011)

eshays.
oi dads geting my light and that background tomorrow. keen to get some pondtite to finish off my wall aswell :l


----------



## Coastal-Kemp (Jul 27, 2011)

yeah is he bringing it up as well or just picking up? yeah i can't wait to just finish my rockwall ayy


----------



## Jewyy95 (Jul 27, 2011)

hes bringing it up next week, hell bring your licencse aswell.


----------



## Coastal-Kemp (Jul 27, 2011)

yeah sweet


----------

